# Apparently, they now accept year 2000 cars! :-(



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

You guys saw the post about going down to 15 year old (beater) cars, right?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> You guys saw the post about going down to 15 year old (beater) cars, right?


I'd like to know who does the thinking over there. Getting rid of all the decent drivers and replacing them with fresh meat I guess.

New guys won't ***** for awhile is one benefit. But uber's apparently running out of resources.

Next!


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Drive your cattle for Uber


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Well, not year 1000! LOL


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Your car doesn't have to be 2000 production year to be horrible.

This Friday I had an Uber ride in an awful pretty beat old Hyundai accent. One of the worst cars I've ever been in: limited space, very rough ride, whining engine, destroyed chassis. This car is probably worth like 2-3 grand. Driver has a decent rating (and he was a nice fella). This experience made me rethink my strategy and I'm now looking to buy a 3-5 grand vehicle specifically for Uber. There are plenty of decent 2006-2007 Ford Freestyles, Chevy uplanders, Equinoxes, etc, etc on the market. And I just need them to run for 1.5 years. I should be able to justify the purchase after 6 months. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

biozon said:


> Your car doesn't have to be 2000 production year to be horrible.
> 
> This Friday I had an Uber ride in an awful pretty beat old Hyundai accent. One of the worst cars I've even been in: limited space, very rough ride, whining engine, destroyed chassis. This car is probably worth like 2-3 grand. Driver has a decent rating (and he was a nice fella). This experience made me rethink my strategy and I'm now looking to buy a 3-5 grand vehicle specifically for Uber. There are plenty of decent 2006-2007 Ford Freestyles, Chevy uplanders, Equinoxes, etc, etc on the market. And I just need them to run for 1.5 years. I should be able to justify the purchase after 6 months. Let's see how it goes.


You are on to something , I read some people mention new Prius = low fuel cost they don't get new Prius also is way more expensive than a 2006 ford freestyle
If you calculate the initial vehicle cost to fuel economy you will see it does not add up
Your plan is good , I used to kill it in a 1997 ford crown Victoria EX-Police 1500 bucks
Most of my commpetitors of that era ( in new cars ) are now gone out of bussiness


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> You are on to something , I read some people mention new Prius = low fuel cost they don't get new Prius also is way more expensive than a 2006 ford freestyle


 I'm not concerned about fuel costs, as even with my 7 seater fuel is only 20% of my operating costs. I'm mostly concerned about depreciation.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I'ma goin' down to the rent a wreck and git me a reeeel nice car to haul these good folks 'round in. I want that there truck from Beverly Hillbillies to do my uberin' with.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

They're starting a new service called UberHooptie.

Just don't expect me to be doing pickups in my 1956 Caddy.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

mike888 said:


> I'd like to know who does the thinking over there. Getting rid of all the decent drivers and replacing them with fresh meat I guess.
> 
> New guys won't ***** for awhile is one benefit. But uber's apparently running out of resources.
> 
> ...


^^^
I see you've been walking around the Walmart parking taking pictures again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2015)

California Speedway actually. Good guess tho.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Well, if they expand to 1981 I can Uber in my "Big, White Hooptie" (1981 Buick Regal Limited). Its the first car I ever owned, and I still keep her on the road. Depreciation would be negligible, because I can't see it being able to depreciate anymore than it already has.


----------

